# Coventry on 14th July! National Event for Diabetes



## gail1 (May 30, 2012)

From: Fiona.Twycross@diabetes.org.uk
To: Fiona.Twycross@diabetes.org.uk

Good morning!



I hope you will join us in Coventry on 14th July!

Thank you again for your help by completing our survey earlier this year on what you would like to see from a new national event for people affected by diabetes.



We?ve been working with a reference group of people living with diabetes (including people with Type 1, Type 2, parents and carers) to design a day based on your comments and feedback and I really hope you?ll join us in Coventry on 14 July at the University of Warwick. You told us the main reason you wanted to see an event of this type was to meet other people in a similar situation and there?ll be plenty of opportunities to do so. There will also be 20 seminars and workshops covering all aspects of diabetes and diabetes care, such as diabetes at school, healthy lifestyle, rights at work and coping with emotional issues. We also have sessions on the latest research and there will be a free cr?che and activities for children at a separate event (including a climbing wall) making sure we have something for everyone.



Please help by forwarding this email to your diabetes contacts

Word of mouth is the most effective way of marketing and so I wanted to ask your help as well by forwarding this email to other people you know affected by diabetes encouraging them to come along.



The link below is to the log on page on our website and I have also attached a copy of the event flyer for information.

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Events_in_full/Education/Other-educational-events/Diabetes-The-Big-Event/

Places will be allocated strictly on a first come first served basis and already over half the places have been taken up. If you have any questions about the event or would like us to send you a hard copy of the flyer, please don?t hesitate to let me know. I look forward to hearing from you.

With thanks and best wishes

Fiona

Fiona Twycross
Head of Governance


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2012)

Hi Gail, i got this email too & have passed it on to others. Looks good event !


----------

